# Good standing certificate for ecsa registration



## Akhil003 (Apr 27, 2018)

Is good standing certificate is necessary for professional body registration ecsa. Actually I have relieving letter and experience letter from the previous employer , now I have joined new company infebruary and for this I have appoinment letter. Whether this appointment letter will be sufficient instead of good standing centificate. Kindly advise?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## docsonic007 (May 9, 2018)

Hi Akhil,

No they would need recommendation letters in addition to experience, relieving letters. Also please ensure you prepare a strong motivation letter for your professional body. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Akhil003 (Apr 27, 2018)

docsonic007 said:


> Hi Akhil,
> 
> No they would need recommendation letters in addition to experience, relieving letters. Also please ensure you prepare a strong motivation letter for your professional body.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk



what is this recomendation letters.. How to obtain the same


----------



## docsonic007 (May 9, 2018)

A letter given by an ex boss, ex office for being recommend for a position or a job. In India we don't use them, but you could ask your previous organization hr, ex boss to provide you with a letter.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Akhil003 (Apr 27, 2018)

docsonic007 said:


> A letter given by an ex boss, ex office for being recommend for a position or a job. In India we don't use them, but you could ask your previous organization hr, ex boss to provide you with a letter.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk



Actually my previous boss may not give me this letter. As because i had left my previous organisations by giving my salary. Whether there is any other option . But in my experience letter it is clearly written that my conduct was good and wishing good luck in future and all....


----------



## mharish1219 (Nov 6, 2017)

Akhil003 said:


> Actually my previous boss may not give me this letter. As because i had left my previous organisations by giving my salary. Whether there is any other option . But in my experience letter it is clearly written that my conduct was good and wishing good luck in future and all....


I know it is not common in India to obtain recommendation letters from your previous employers. I am not sure for ECSA, but I guess it is similar to IITPSA and I had to obtain recommendation letters from my previous employers. My consultancy insisted on having them on company letter head so I had to struggle a lot to get them. Good luck.

And I dont think the experience letters will be good enough for this.

Good luck,
Harish


----------



## Akhil003 (Apr 27, 2018)

mharish1219 said:


> I know it is not common in India to obtain recommendation letters from your previous employers. I am not sure for ECSA, but I guess it is similar to IITPSA and I had to obtain recommendation letters from my previous employers. My consultancy insisted on having them on company letter head so I had to struggle a lot to get them. Good luck.
> 
> And I dont think the experience letters will be good enough for this.
> 
> ...





i am really worried for recomendation letter....is there any other option?


----------



## jacob chacko (Mar 30, 2018)

Akhil003 said:


> i am really worried for recomendation letter....is there any other option?


Akil your Interview is completed ?, This is first time i heard about recommendation letter from previous company.

ECSA is requesting this recommendation letter?


----------



## jacob chacko (Mar 30, 2018)

Akhil003 said:


> i am really worried for recomendation letter....is there any other option?


I am applied to ECSA for Educational Evaluation , still not completed , December 2017 is applied , still waiting for interview ... Skpe interview is possible?


----------



## Akhil003 (Apr 27, 2018)

jacob chacko said:


> I am applied to ECSA for Educational Evaluation , still not completed , December 2017 is applied , still waiting for interview ... Skpe interview is possible?



Did they ask you for recomendeation/ good standing certificate..

If not what are the documents that you provided to them?

I have just applied for ECSA registration. They have not asked me recomendation letter yet, Just out of curiosity I want to know because some people say thay they need good standing letter


----------



## jacob chacko (Mar 30, 2018)

Akhil003 said:


> Did they ask you for recomendeation/ good standing certificate..
> 
> If not what are the documents that you provided to them?
> 
> I have just applied for ECSA registration. They have not asked me recomendation letter yet, Just out of curiosity I want to know because some people say thay they need good standing letter


1.Completed Application Form 
2.Mandatory annexures to evaluation application form
a)Annexure A: Sheet K1.3
b)Annexure B: K1.4
3.Notary Attested Degree + mark sheet copy
4.MIE verification Certificate
5.Copy of SAQA
6.Passport Copy
7.Final Year Project Report Copy


----------



## Akhil003 (Apr 27, 2018)

jacob chacko said:


> 1.Completed Application Form
> 2.Mandatory annexures to evaluation application form
> a)Annexure A: Sheet K1.3
> b)Annexure B: K1.4
> ...



is anywhere in the above files the signature of present employer or supervisor required?


----------



## jacob chacko (Mar 30, 2018)

Akhil003 said:


> is anywhere in the above files the signature of present employer or supervisor required?


Not required /not asked 
i am from kerala 
my emil id [email protected]


----------

